# Ten months between pics =) opinions appreciated guys!



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Am really curious to find out wev'ere my progress is good? Considerd fast? Has anybody done the same, or better!?And whats your opinions? =)

Thanks guys looking forward to your feedback!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice cut mate, definitely lost some size though!

Just kidding mate, you've hulked out  good job


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Looking good mate, can you possibly state your training, diet and AAS history and before and after weights.. cheeers


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Nice cut mate, definitely lost some size though!
> 
> Cheers dude ha, was gona say then! =) Na i just wana know whare i am thats all and whare i stand =) cheers for the feedback buddy, star!
> 
> Just kidding mate, you've hulked out  good job


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Big size difference, congrats, no need to gurn though


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Lookin' good!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Big size difference, congrats, no need to gurn though


I'm not gurning ha.. It's incredibly difficult to smile whilst flexing lol.. Genuinely dnt have a clue how these bodybuilders do it!? =/


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

georgey said:


> Looking good mate, can you possibly state your training, diet and AAS history and before and after weights.. cheeers


Am i allowed to mention AAS history on this thread?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> I'm not gurning ha.. It's incredibly difficult to smile whilst flexing lol.. Genuinely dnt have a clue how these bodybuilders do it!? =/


Lol, they smile strangely no, not do I


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> Am i allowed to mention AAS history on this thread?


Absolutely, just now where you got them from or how much.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Done well there.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Beast!!


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> Am i allowed to mention AAS history on this thread?


yes mate


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

How was the diet on tren?! How long did u do?!


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

please post up your neck workout


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

I want some of what you used


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

How many years have you trained for now? Looking well mate


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

georgey said:


> Looking good mate, can you possibly state your training, diet and AAS history and before and after weights.. cheeers


Hey dude, yeah no problem my training is setup in 3week blocks at the moment wich are as follows: week 1: heavy compounds, week 2: compounds and isolation and week 3: supersets and dropsets! Then i'll just rotate back to week 1. My diet has been the same right frm the start but has varied in numbers.. I started off eating 4000 cals a day wich gt me frm 14st to 16, then i bumped it up to 4500 wich gt me to 17 an a half stone, now i am currently eating 5000 cals a day and have just completed my 1st ever AAS cycle wich has left me at 19st exactly and am currently doing my PCT. My diet has been reasonably clean throughout the entire cycle, steak, whole eggs, chicken, tuna, porrige, brocilli, sweet potatoe, baked potatoe, mass building powder, water ect. My cycle consited of sustanon 250 by cyber labs and dianabol dees d-bol (blue love hearts). I am 26 years old and have been in the gym properly since May last year =)


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> How was the diet on tren?! How long did u do?!


No tren here mate, just dbol and sustanon 250 =) i ran a 16week cycle and am now running my pct


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

your poses are slightly different and you have the vest on , hard to make a comparison, take the vest off and do the same pose..


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Captain-splooge said:


> please post up your neck workout


Upright rows wrk best for me! I never do shrugs as thy simply dont even touch me! =/.. Heavy upright rows with a good squeeze at the top and in the 8-12 rep range does wonders in my opinion. And an upright row dropset on the cable is not for the faint hearted! It kills ha.. But it works a treat =)


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Harrison21 said:


> How many years have you trained for now? Looking well mate


I'v been in and out the gym since highschool mate but have just cme back from a 3year break after goin through a really differcult family problem.. Once that had sorted itself out i was really underweight and had gne really skinny frm stress and not eating proply! I started back at the gym May last year wich was 11months ago and weighed 14st.. Since then everything has been in check, my diet, my training, my sleep and now finally my 1st AAS cycle =) i now weigh 19st and am hopeing to get down to 18 after my PCT =)

(pics included are of me May last year compared to my most recent pic yesterday)


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> I'v been in and out the gym since highschool mate but have just cme back from a 3year break after goin through a really differcult family problem.. Once that had sorted itself out i was really underweight and had gne really skinny frm stress and not eating proply! I started back at the gym May last year wich was 11months ago and weighed 14st.. Since then everything has been in check, my diet, my training, my sleep and now finally my 1st AAS cycle =) i now weigh 19st and am hopeing to get down to 18 after my PCT =)
> 
> (pics included are of me May last year compared to my most recent pic yesterday)
> 
> ...


Same sort of thing happened with me lost alot of weight and started training, results are very impressive! Forearms are looking massive, do you directly train them?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

change the vest mate

xx


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Harrison21 said:


> Same sort of thing happened with me lost alot of weight and started training, results are very impressive! Forearms are looking massive, do you directly train them?


Not nice atall mate is it.. But its how you bounce back is what matters! =) i used to yeah used to train thm all the time! But now i'v stopped as i'v realised i dnt need to.. Thy tend to get a massive pump just from standard bicep curls and barbell rows. I'v always struggled to keep my forearms out of an excercise to be honest.. Thy especially get pumped whilst doin lat pulldowns! Its so bad smetimes that i have to stop! Am useing straps at the moment to take the tension off them and its working really well =) there just naturally big to be honest mate, am lucky =)


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

lxm said:


> change the vest mate
> 
> xx


Not your colour??


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

great work mate -well rewarded for your efforts -give your self a big pat on the back


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Good results


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> Not your colour??


better watch it mate he'll be asking for your number next


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

husky said:


> great work mate -well rewarded for your efforts -give your self a big pat on the back


I would if i could reach ha  thanks dude! =)


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Mega job, keep going mate!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

husky said:


> great work mate -well rewarded for your efforts -give your self a big pat on the back


If he can reach it ! 

Great work fella!


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hench


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Apologies for not replying to any reputition comments.. I'm still quite new to ths site and have no idea how it works


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

ellis.ben said:


> Am really curious to find out wev'ere my progress is good? Considerd fast? Has anybody done the same, or better!?And whats your opinions? =)
> 
> Thanks guys looking forward to your feedback!
> 
> View attachment 116449


You look thicker mate, whats your weight difference ?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

defdaz said:


> Mega job, keep going mate!


Thanks dude! Looking good yourself =)


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Someones glued your ears to your shoulders 

Nice work pal, I don't know medically how fast we can grow but it looks very impressive to me... how tight has your diet been?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

loganator said:


> You look thicker mate, whats your weight difference ?


Is hard to tell whats what to be honest mate as i havn't had it officially checked.. (stupid i knw! I should knw these things!). I'm pretty sure i was 15st in the 1st pic and didnt have much fat on me, i am 19st exactly in the recent one and am carrying at least a stone of water, and a stone of fat so have probly put on about 2st of muscle the last 12months.. Thts a very rough guess though! (obviously! Lol)


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

cudsyaj said:


> Someones glued your ears to your shoulders
> 
> Nice work pal, I don't know medically how fast we can grow but it looks very impressive to me... how tight has your diet been?


It's been pretty tight to be honest! For a "bulking" cycle anyway.. Obvsly i have my cheat meal once a week and if i ever get a sweet tooth i like to slurp on sme low fat custard lol.. Not the best of things to be eating obviously but i always try to eat it at the right times to makeup for the fact that i'm cheating! E.g i'll eat it after my workouts to help with glycogen replenishment. Everything els is out of the ground mate =) or off a cows **** lol


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Well done mate and thank you for the info.. we all go through difficult times in our lives and looks like you made it out on the bright side.. stick at it and well done!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

Fantastic transformation,youve got a lot of potential and good genetics.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

shotgun said:


> Fantastic transformation,youve got a lot of potential and good genetics.


Cheers dude, star! =)


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Brilliant progress man, 19st is mega.

I started at 10st, 1 year later still 10st, 1 year later up to 11st, 10weeks later, 12st 

I'd love to be 14-15st.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

scott.taylor said:


> Brilliant progress man, 19st is mega.
> 
> I started at 10st, 1 year later still 10st, 1 year later up to 11st, 10weeks later, 12st
> 
> I'd love to be 14-15st.


And once you get ther you'll realise its not enough ha.. You'll never be happy and you'll always want to be bigger! It genuinely is a bug mate thats the brauty of it! =) all i wanted to do when i got back into the gym is hit 16st, hit 16st an i'll be happy =) was i f**k mate ha

(looking awesome in your pic by the way.. Lean bean!)


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

*beauty


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> And once you get ther you'll realise its not enough ha.. You'll never be happy and you'll always want to be bigger! It genuinely is a bug mate thats the brauty of it! =) all i wanted to do when i got back into the gym is hit 16st, hit 16st an i'll be happy =) was i f**k mate ha
> 
> (looking awesome in your pic by the way.. Lean bean!)


I can imagine mate. Never ending path of growth lol, I'll end up wanting to be 20st haha, but for now my target is 14-15.

Thanks for the compliment mate, I appreciate it


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> I'v been in and out the gym since highschool mate but have just cme back from a 3year break after goin through a really differcult family problem.. Once that had sorted itself out i was really underweight and had gne really skinny frm stress and not eating proply! I started back at the gym May last year wich was 11months ago and weighed 14st.. Since then everything has been in check, my diet, my training, my sleep and now finally my 1st AAS cycle =) i now weigh 19st and am hopeing to get down to 18 after my PCT =)
> 
> (pics included are of me May last year compared to my most recent pic yesterday)
> 
> ...


Jesus wept! Were you stung by wasps or something???? How did you do this in a sodding year?!?!?!?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure tbh mate ha! Thts why i'v started this thread, i just want to find out whare i stand and what my genetics are like so i can put a realistic plan in place for what i can expect to achieve next year =)

I cme frm a small town in Wales i do mate whare nobodys interested in bodybuilding and dont knw anything about it.. Everybodys gt the same answer for somebody like me and thts "steroids!".. So i just want to put things across to you guys and find out what you think and whever ths is something i could maybe wrk towards and improve at! =)


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

One of the best transformations I've seen and done with not much gear it seems. Well done, top effort!!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

need2bodybuild said:


> One of the best transformations I've seen and done with not much gear it seems. Well done, top effort!!


Thanks mate awesome compliment! Much appreciated! =)

Haha "gym, kitchen or bed" love it!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> I'm not 100% sure tbh mate ha! Thts why i'v started this thread, i just want to find out whare i stand and what my genetics are like so i can put a realistic plan in place for what i can expect to achieve next year =)
> 
> I cme frm a small town in Wales i do mate whare nobodys interested in bodybuilding and dont knw anything about it.. Everybodys gt the same answer for somebody like me and thts "steroids!".. So i just want to put things across to you guys and find out what you think and whever ths is something i could maybe wrk towards and improve at! =)


What was your diet/gear like? I've trained for 3 year and not come close to gains like that

p.s. I hate you


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chest lacks development compared to arms delts and traps but excellent progress. Get ya tickets booked to America,

If you can gain that quick in less than 1 year and only one small cycle, ifbb pro in years surely lol


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Chest lacks development compared to arms delts and traps but excellent progress. Get ya tickets booked to America,
> 
> If you can gain that quick in less than 1 year and only one small cycle, ifbb pro in years surely lol


Exactly what I was thinking lol


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> What was your diet/gear like? I've trained for 3 year and not come close to gains like that
> 
> p.s. I hate you


I'v been on 5000 cals a day right the way through my cycle i have, thers more detail on it at page one of this thread =) an i was useing sus 250 and dianabol dees d-bol for a 16week cycle. Gona write it out in mre detail for ya now


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

RS4 said:


> Great progress mate, how many ml of sus 250 did you use and how much dbol each day, did you run the dbol for the whole 16 weeks?
> 
> Either way great progress. I like your style of training, something different to the norm.
> 
> ...


Cheers dude thank you =) i ran 500mg of sus for the 1st 13weeks then bumped it up to 750 for the last 3. And i ran the dbol for the 1st 4weeks at 100mgs a day then ran it again for the last 3weeks also at 100mg along side the 750mg of sus =) then started my pct 3weeks after my last jab.

Cheers mate i'v had great progress with actually is one of the best routines i'v ever used and gives you constant gains every week =)

Your training changes every week it does, it changes in reps, weight and intensity! And ensures that every bodypart gets a superset and dropset least once a month for constant growth! Is an awesome routine mate u should giv it a go =)


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> Am really curious to find out wev'ere my progress is good? Considerd fast? Has anybody done the same, or better!?And whats your opinions? =)
> 
> Thanks guys looking forward to your feedback!
> 
> View attachment 116449


hot


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Chest lacks development compared to arms delts and traps but excellent progress. Get ya tickets booked to America,
> 
> If you can gain that quick in less than 1 year and only one small cycle, ifbb pro in years surely lol


I agree with this comment 100%! I'v always had a weak chest and its never really filled out for me! It's always been a stuborn bodypart! I'v gt a good side chest pose and it looks nice and thick! But it lacks size from the front and is over powerd by my shoulders and arms.. Is something i'v been wrking on for a long time and will continue to do so till i get the proportions right! =) cheers for your honestly mate, constructive critisisim is the best critisiem =)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ellis.ben said:


> I agree with this comment 100%! I'v always had a weak chest and its never really filled out for me! It's always been a stuborn bodypart! I'v gt a good side chest pose and it looks nice and thick! But it lacks size from the front and is over powerd by my shoulders and arms.. Is something i'v been wrking on for a long time and will continue to do so till i get the proportions right! =) cheers for your honestly mate, constructive critisisim is the best critisiem =)


I'm exactly the same mate I really struggle to get mine to grow. Compete fcuking pain. Good luck with it.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

*criticism


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> Cheers dude thank you =) i ran 500mg of sus for the 1st 13weeks then bumped it up to 750 for the last 3. And i ran the dbol for the 1st 4weeks at 100mgs a day then ran it again for the last 3weeks also at 100mg along side the 750mg of sus =) then started my pct 3weeks after my last jab.
> 
> Cheers mate i'v had great progress with actually is one of the best routines i'v ever used and gives you constant gains every week =)
> 
> Your training changes every week it does, it changes in reps, weight and intensity! And ensures that every bodypart gets a superset and dropset least once a month for constant growth! Is an awesome routine mate u should giv it a go =)


Oh and i'm 5.11 mate =) 6ft with my trainers on ha


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> Oh and i'm 5.11 mate =) 6ft with my trainers on ha


well sure never mind ..you cant have everything!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> well sure never mind ..you cant have everything!


Is plenty tall enough for me to be honest lol, i wish i was shorter actually because my legs would fill out far much easier! =)


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> I'v been on 5000 cals a day right the way through my cycle i have, thers more detail on it at page one of this thread =) an i was useing sus 250 and dianabol dees d-bol for a 16week cycle. Gona write it out in mre detail for ya now


Top man! Was more interested in your macro split. Did you have to shovel down silly amounts of carbs?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Like how much you mix up your training . Clearly good genetics.. Training history similar to me too on and off since school..with 100% dedication for 2-3 years but I'm 23


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> Top man! Was more interested in your macro split. Did you have to shovel down silly amounts of carbs?


Macro split? I did mate yeah i was avin bout 3 baked potatoes and a portion if rice on the same plate at one point! Im on about 312g of protein a day atm qlong with 500-600 grams of carbs and 80g of fat =)

Lot of food!! =/..


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Like how much you mix up your training . Clearly good genetics.. Training history similar to me too on and off since school..with 100% dedication for 2-3 years but I'm 23


Your looking good in your pic dude fairplay! Yeah i definitely like to mix it up! I never do the same routine twice in a row.. It works wonders mate honestly, i swear bye it! Muscles are constantly shocked and just dont knw what to do but grow lol.. Is the perfect routine in my opinion =)


----------

